# Cottonwood and Mahoe



## DKMD (May 11, 2012)

I ran into a little curly cottonwood a while back, and I thought I'd try my hand at a little flat top hollowform. Kevin, this is the same stuff I sent you in our little flat rate box trade a while back.

Since Rob and Zoe were kind enough to part with a little of their blue mahoe:ufw:, I used a little piece of that for the finial… Very cool stuff! Kind of a spicy smell, and it works and sands very nicely. 

I think this is about 6 or 7 inches tall with just a coat of walnut oil at this point. Comments and criticism are always appreciated.

[attachment=5415][attachment=5416][attachment=5417][attachment=5418]


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2012)

So very cool David. I told you right off how much I liked the curly cottonwood and it's beautiful. 

Is it a hollow form?


----------



## DKMD (May 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> So very cool David. I told you right off how much I liked the curly cottonwood and it's beautiful.
> 
> Is it a hollow form?




Thanks, Kevin!

It's hollow. That little black stripe is a collar(blackwood) with a cottonwood/blackwood lid.

BTW, the stopper box hit the post office today and is headed your way!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2012)

Very nice wood and beautiful work-finial is very unique


----------



## Mr.Hunt (May 11, 2012)

i really like this piece, i never knew cottonwood could look so beautiful.[/align]


----------



## BarbS (May 11, 2012)

That cottonwood can be Pretty! Nice little turning.


----------



## TimR (May 11, 2012)

Nice work David. That flat top is definitely outside the box..but nice variety. I think you did great with contouring the finial to be somewhat elliptical in the side view. Keeps it lighter I think.
I think the curl in the cottonwood may look nice to get a littler more depth from multiple coats of oil, perhaps...but I have no experience with cottonwood...so I defer to you and others who do! 
Well done sir...well done.


----------



## txpaulie (May 11, 2012)

Stunning.

Thanks for sharing!

p


----------



## BangleGuy (May 11, 2012)

Very nice work. The finial is quite unique. I think the wood combination/color choices works really well.


----------



## Vern Tator (May 12, 2012)

Well done David!!! I would never have given cottonwood a second thought. Now, as usual, I have to re check my opinions. I Gotta learn to  that wood.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 12, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I ran into a little curly cottonwood a while back, and I thought I'd try my hand at a little flat top hollowform. Kevin, this is the same stuff I sent you in our little flat rate box trade a while back.
> 
> Since Rob and Zoe were kind enough to part with a little of their blue mahoe:ufw:, I used a little piece of that for the finial… Very cool stuff! Kind of a spicy smell, and it works and sands very nicely.
> 
> I think this is about 6 or 7 inches tall with just a coat of walnut oil at this point. Comments and criticism are always appreciated.



beutiful peice there dave stunning


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 12, 2012)

Very nice! I love everything about this piece, the form, the lid, the unusual viking like finial, the contrasting woods I saw 2 giant cotton woods taken down right on my street and I never even gave em a look, soft and stinky! There are plenty more around here.


----------



## drycreek (May 18, 2012)

I'm slow on the draw but absolutely beautiful love everything about it.


----------

